# the Audax Enigma Code



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jun 2019)

...Well maybe not. Here Is my crib/route sheet for yesterday’s Audax (Avon Cycleway by Audax Club Bristol)

I would break the code for you, but my people may have to deal with you


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Jun 2019)

Or we could Google the meaning of an Audax route sheet ... 
Your post is number 4 on the Google search


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jul 2019)

@Heltor Chasca I reckon you ECEd the route and the code is translating your distance from home to the various control points.

D = Depart
I = Info
L = Littleton Upon Severn control
C = Clevedon control
I = Info
S = Saltford Control
A = Arrivee
H = home

Not sure about bit in red but would guess at it having something to do with eating or drinking or taking something or other onboard.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> @Heltor Chasca I reckon you ECEd the route and the code is translating your distance from home to the various control points.
> 
> D = Depart
> I = Info
> ...



Missed this sorry. Spot on though. The red numbers are hills. The first number being the distance marker (km) and the second is the length of the climb.


----------

